# Kalterer See / Südtirol



## PTA Andreas (1. Juli 2005)

Mal eine private Frage:

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand Erfahrungen im Kalterer See (Südtirol, Italien) gesammelt? Rund um den See ist Schilf, sieht mir also nach einem guten Karpfen und Hechtbestand aus. Im Internet liest man, es sollen auch Schleien und Zander vorkommen, habe aber keine Gewässerkarte gefunden, um die Seriösität dieser Aussage zu untermauern.

Und wenn ihr schon dort wart: Was sind so die gängisten Köder? Hecht und Zander is klar, Karpfen eher Boilies oder noch der gute alte Mais? _wer den Thread hier mit dem Marmorkarpfen gelesen hat, wird jetzt sagen: "Blinker!"_

Ich will da eigentlich privat hin und Urlaub machen, wenn mir der See aber gefällt und ich was fang mach ich für Euch eine Gewässervorstellung :m


----------



## PTA Andreas (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

keiner?


----------



## Aalpapst (14. August 2005)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Am Kalterer See benötigts Du zwingend ein Boot ! Fast das gesamte Ufer ist Privatbesitz und /oder mit einem breiten Schilfgürtel bewachsen. Fisch ist dort satt drin : Karpfen, Hecht, Zander und ( obwohl nicht besetzt ) reichlich Aal. Wenn Du dort Urlaub machen willst, empfehle ich Dir ein Privatquartier, zweckmäßigerweise mit direktem Zugang zum Wasser. Adresen und Ansprechpartner müsste ich noch irgendwo rumliegen haben. Bei Interesse suche ich Dir die entsprechenden Infos raus.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (10. September 2005)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ich wollte dort auch unbedingt einmal auf Karpfen, Gras-, Silber-, Mamorkarpfen und kapitale Weißfische (Brassen, Schleien, Rotfedern) angeln. Karpfen soll es dort in sehr großen Stückgewichten geben.
Im Internet habe ich leider nie adäquate Infos über das Angeln im 
Kalterer See gefunden, habe zwar einige Broschüren vom Südtiroler Fremdenverkehrsverein erhalten aber speziell was die Fischerei angeht sind die Informationen leider sehr knapp. Der lokale Sportfischerverein hat meines Wissens auch keine Homepage, leider.
Preise von Gastkarten waren damals glaube ich noch in Lire angegeben, wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann braucht man einen staatl. italien. Fischereischein und dazu die Erlaubnis für den Lago di Caldero.
Ich hatte mal für den BLINKER angeregt eine Reportage über den Kalterer See zu bringen, das war aber glaube ich schon vor 2 Jahren.
Vielleicht bringt ja mal jemand eine informative Fotoreportage über den Kalterer See?


----------



## Fabian14 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

hallo aalpapst hab ne frage an dich zum kalterer see.In einem post hast du geschrieben du hast das zeug für fewo am kaltere see zum angeln irgendwo rumliegen ! haste das noch?Bin 14 und darf nun mit eltern nach italien/südtirol zum angeln fahren.Weisst du ob man dort nen fischerreischein brauchen weil den mache ich erst nächstes Jahr.Würde gerne an nen see in den Urlaub fahren wo ich mir ein boot ausleihen kann und schleppen kann und vom ufer aus grund und posenangeln kann.Würde auch gerne etwas fangen also der see sollte fischreich sein.Weisst du ob der Kalterer see das alles erfüllt oder kannste mir einen tipp geben wo ich hinfahren soll bitte um dringende antwort geht schon am samstag fahren und das reiseziel steht noch nicht fest. danke für die antwort.
Der Jungangler Fabi


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hi
Wenn moch jemand ein paar Fragen zum Kalterer See hat soll sie stellen denn ich bin von dieser Gegend und hoffe dass ich euch helfen kann.:vik:

mfG Lukas


----------



## KarpfenBernd (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo Lukas,
kannst Du was über das Fischen auf Karpfen und Graskarpfen am Kalterer See sagen?
Im Internet findet man leider wenig.
Ich würde dort irgendwann sehr gerne mal Urlaub machen (was kosten denn Gastkarten) und würde mich über ein paar Infos über das Karpfenangeln dort sehr freuen,
Gruss,

Burkhard


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ich war früher immer mit meinem Vater am Kalterer See angeln. Wir hatten damals noch ein Boot.(Jetzt leider nicht mehr:c).
Das Angeln auf Karpfen ist dort nicht so schwierig denn es ist ein guter Karpfenbestand vorhanden.
Man *muss* mit einem Boot angeln da man nicht an den See herankommt, weil um den See am Ufer überall Schilf ist.
Zum Köder: Wir angelten immer mit Blend auf Karpfen. Auch Mais funktioniert hervorragend. Mit Boilies habe ich dor noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Der See ist nicht sehr tief(ca. 5-6m an den tiesten Stellen). Ich war lange nicht mehr dort angeln, aber ich würde in der kommenden Saison mal wieder gerne hingehen. Das angeln auf Graskarpfen ist sehr schwierig. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

mfG Lukas


----------



## KarpfenBernd (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hi Lukas,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Irgendwann werde ich es dort sicherlich mal probieren, vorausgesetzt die Gastkarten sind nicht so teuer.
Was ist denn Blend?

Servus,
Burkhard


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo
Blend ist gekochtes Maismehl(Polenta).
Die Tageskarte kostet 10€.

mfG Lukas


----------



## strongboy4 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Vergiss den Kalterer See!
Unzählige kleine Karpfen (auf Boilies gefangen), sehr viel Weißfisch (auch auf Boilies!), alles privat (nur Bootsangeln möglich), nachtangeln verboten. Touristengebiet, total überlaufen.
War erst letztes Jahr. Schade um Zeit und Geld. 
mfg.  strongboy4


----------



## KarpfenBernd (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Das ist der erste negative Bericht über den Kalterer See, den ich höre.
War es nicht immer der See der Riesenkarpfen, die durch die warmen Wassertemperaturen und hohen Nährstoffgehalt zu Monstergrößen abwachsen?
Ich habe nichts gegen Weißfisch, wenn Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen die entsprechenden Größen erreichen.
Total überlaufen (viele Angler?) ist aber ein gutes Gegenargument, da hätte ich dann wirklich nicht so viel Bock drauf.


----------



## Carphunter81 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

hier noch paar vorschriften...

würde auch sehr gerne mal dort auf karpfen.

habe zwar ein schlauchboot, müsste allerdings trotzdem am ufer mein camp aufbauen.
ist dies also verboten?


----------



## KarpfenBernd (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Angelberichte über Karpfenangeln am Kalterer See.
Der BLINKER hat, als ich vor ein paar Jahren mal nachgefragt habe, noch keinen Artikel über den Kalterer See gebracht. Sonderbar, der See ist doch mit Sicherheit eine Fotoreportage wert.
TK € 10,- ist doch okay, wenn man auch viele kleine Karpfen (würde mich gar nicht stören) fangen kann
Was ist mit Brachsen, Rotfedern, Rotaugen, wachsen die dort ordentlich zu guten Größen ab?
Schleien am Schilfgürtel das wäre es, gibt es einen guten Schleienbestand?


----------



## KarpfenBernd (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Im Süden des Sees ist doch ein Ein- oder Auslauf, darf man da auch angeln.
Sind alle Regionen des Sees für die Sportfischerei zugelassen oder gibt es auch Schongebiete?

Ach so, wie sieht es mit Seerosen/Teichrosen aus, habe ich schon gefragt, oder?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Die Brachsen und Rotfedern sind in sehr großen Mengen vorhanden. WIe es mit der Schleie aussieht weiß ich nicht genau, da ich mich nur an ein schönes Exemplar erinnern kann das i vor 10 oder 11 Jahren mit meinem Vater gefangen habe. Ich und ein Kolege sind gerade beim Informatinen sammeln wie es mit dem Nachtangeln aussieht. dass es verboten ist wäre mir neu. Ich habe einen Angelplatz im Visier auf dem ich zu Ostern 3 Tage los will und kann anschließend mehr über den See sagen.

mfG Lukas


----------



## KarpfenBernd (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Lukas, wir freuen uns schon auf Deinen Osterangelbericht. 
Vielleicht kriegst Du ja mal wieder einen großen Schuppenkarpfen an den Haken?


----------



## Carphunter81 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo,

über Details würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.

Hab für dieses Jahr auch einenTrip an den Kalterer See zum Carphunten eingeplant (vorauss. Ende Sept).

Würde mich vor allem interessieren, ob man vom Ufer aus fischen kann/darf.
Meines Wissens nach ist Nachtangeln erlaubt.

Also für weitere Informationen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüßle
Claus


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Das Nachtangeln ist sicher erlaubt. Aber nur in bestimmten Monaten. deshalb weiß ich noch nicht ob es zu Ostern schon erlaubt ist, aber einen Ansitz werde ich schon trotzdem vornehmen auch wenn ich nur 1 Tag dort bin.:vik:

mfG Lukas


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hi
Ich habe mich heute mal erkundigt.
Mit einem längeren Ansitz ist es in den Osterferien zu früh da das Nachtangeln erst in späteren Monaten erlaubt ist.
Aber ich werde einen Ansitz trotzdem vornehmen und mit Boot.

mfG Lukas


----------



## KarpfenBernd (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Petri Heil Lukas,
mach doch mal ein paar Fangbilder von Deinen Karpfen.

Gruss aus HH


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ja das werde ich machen.
Du hörst von mir.

mfG Lukas


----------



## strongboy4 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Also nun konkret: Das GANZE Ufer ist privat und umzäunt!!! Also betreten verboten!! Darum nur mit Boot. Unzählige kleine Karpfen erschweren das Fangen der Großen. Wenn Ihr wirklich große Karpfen fangen wollt, gibts weitaus bessere Seen in Italien.
Schleien: Das Angeln ist erschwert durch die unzähligen Weißfische.... hab aber (erst in der Nacht) dann doch 1 erwischt.
Ich fahr jedenfalls nicht mehr hin....


----------



## KarpfenBernd (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Wo kann man denn in Italien besser Karpfen fangen?
Ich hab da keinen Plan.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (12. März 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Viele kleine Karpfen finde ich auch nicht verkehrt und gegen Bootsangeln habe ich auch nichts. Mit größeren Ködern und längerem Anfüttern kriegt man dann auch die größeren Karpfen und mit Weißfischen kann man sich wunderbar die Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

gt Tag
Ich habe mich ieaz einmal am See erkundigt... 
Das Angeln vom Ufer aus ist vom Campingplatz nur von Gästen erlaubt, aber dort hat es im Sommer keinen Sinn da alles voll Badegäste ist.
Ein Boot kann man dort ausleihen und von dem aus Angeln.
Es ist besser wenn man sich ein Boot ausleit, da man vom Ufer sonst nicht an den See rankommt.
Es wäre auch vil besser mit Boot in der Nacht da dort keine Badegäste sind und vom Boot aus hat man seine Ruhe.=)

mfG Lukas


----------



## KarpfenBernd (30. März 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hi Lukas,

warst Du Ostern nicht los auf Karpfenjagd im Kalterer See, ich dachte Du hast ein paar Fangfotos gemacht?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (1. April 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Nein leider nicht, da es zu Ostern wieder kalt wurde und die Temperatur in der Nacht immer auf Minusgrade sank.
tut mir leid. 
Aber inzwischen ist es bei uns wieder sehr warm.(heute hat es 23grad). Ich werde man an einem Sonntag losziehn und dann berichten.

mfG Lukas


----------



## KarpfenBernd (1. April 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

okeedo


----------



## Pike king (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

hat jemand eine gewässerkarte vom Kalterer See??  
fahre nämlich in den sommerferien dort hin


mfg Pike king


----------



## hiasih (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ich fahre nächstes Jahr auch dort hin zum Angeln, aber mit vielen  infos für das Angeln am Kalterer See  siehts im Netz nicht aus!!


----------



## Pike king (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

ja da hast du wohl recht im internet gibts wirklich fastnkeine infos über  den kalterer see   ich hab auch keine ahnung vom kalterer see#c


aber dafür gibts ja anglerboard.de:m





Petri Heil!#::s:a

mfg Pike king|wavey:


----------



## Pike king (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

tageskarte:10-12€
Geht zum RESTAURANT GEIER Boot:9€
angeblich gibt es dort ein 2.50m Karpfen
nimmt MAIS zum angeln 
ca.10 Kleine Rotfedern haben angebissen sonts nichts  KALTERER SEE IS KACKE
mfg Pike king


----------



## KarpfenBernd (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Karpfen von 2,50m gibt es nicht, das wäre sogar für einen Rekordwels eine sensationelle Länge.
Im Kalterer See gibt es bestimmt den einen oder anderen kapitalen Karpfen, Gras- und Mamorkarpfen sollen dort richtig groß werden.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

@Pike king
wenn du mit weichem Mais angelst kann es sein dass du nur Rotfegern fängst... aber wenn du eine Kette aus Hartmais nimmst fängst du die Karpfen.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Pike king (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

erst mal zum karpfen: eine einheimische hat gesagt das es dort ein sehr großen karpfen gibt sie hat gesagt ca 2,50 natürlich kann es auch 1,50 gewsen sein oder ein meter;+ ich hab den karpfen ja nicht gesehen#c

wir haben wirklich mit weichem Mais geangelt.
 DANKE FÜR DEN TIPP#6

1/4 des sees ist geschützt und dort darf sich niemand aufhalten    dort sind dann bestimmt die fetten Karpfen und Hechte

|wavey:mfg pike king|wavey:


----------



## KarpfenBernd (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ich habe auch immer wieder gehört, dass der Kalterer See ein Topgewässer für *Karpfen *sein soll oder zumindest war.
Wenn dort natürlich viel geangelt wird, ist es klar, dass sie sich in den Schongebieten aufhalten.


----------



## rivercarp (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Zum Kalterersee wer suchet der findet,http://www.fischereivereinkaltern.it/ 

                Gr.Günter


----------



## KarpfenBernd (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Endlich eine Homepage, danke für den Tipp !!!

Karpfen scheint es im Kalterer See ja genug zu geben, vielleicht nicht die Allergrößten aber der Besatz scheint zu stimmen.
Fängt man an der Schilfkante allgemein gut oder gibt es besonders fängige Stellen.

Wenn man an der Schilfkante nach Anfüttern Karpfen, Rotfedern und Brassen in guten Größen fängt, dann würde sich ein Urlaub dort schon lohnen, meine ich.


----------



## Pike king (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

karpfenBernd es wird zwar dort nicht viel geangelt aber es gibt ja zwei badestrände wo sich die ganzen lauten badegäste aufhalten und dort viel geplanscht wird. was natürlich der anlass ist das die fische alle in den eher ruhigen bereich schweimmen
mfg Pike king


----------



## Josef Faßbender (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo Leute,

ich fahre im Juli an den Kalterer See.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. Tipps was man dort um die Zeit am besten fängt#h?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Am Kalterer See fängt man am Morgen und Abends am besten. In der NScht habe ich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht. Ich denke aber dass es da auch guat laufen müsste.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Pike king (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

nur dumm ist das das Restaurant (welches tagestickets verkauft und Boote verleiht) morgens und abends geschlossen ist. Was dann heißt das man Mittags angeln muss und man wird gebruzzelt auf dem see und die fische beißen nicht

mfg Pike king


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Man kann auch über Nacht angeln, nur sind da zihmlich viele Mücken.


----------



## Thomas21 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo ich hab da mal eine frage sind im kalterersee nur Karpfen.Hecht.Zander und Aal oder sind auch Forellen und Schleie zu finden?? vielen dank schonmal MFG Thomas


----------



## KarpfenBernd (6. März 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Da es ein Warmwassersee ist vermutlich keine Forellen.
Schleien wohl schon eher.


----------



## Thomas21 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo und danke für die antwort.Kann mir vieleicht noch jemand sagen was die Tageskarten kosten und ob man sich ein boot mieten kann und was es kosten würde.MFG Thomas


----------



## Thomas21 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Huhu kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wie es nun am kalterersee ist braucht man wenn man keinen angelschein hat eine lizenz die man kaufen muss hab gehört diese sol 30 euro kosten.bitte um antworten das ich meinem kumpel bescheid geben kann ob wir dort hinfahren oder nicht.MFG Thomas


----------



## stethojo (8. März 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo Leute,

mich würden die Kosten und Vorschriften auch interessieren. Was muss ich als deutscher an Scheinen habe um im Kalterer See fischen zu können? Ich bin Anfang April für eine Woche mit der Familie dort und möchte die Zeit auch zum angeln nutzen.


----------



## Thomas21 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo Stethojo.Hast du schon etwas rausgefunden zum kalterer see?

oder vieleicht jemand anders bitte um antworten zu den vorschriften am kalterersee.Im internet steht nix das weiterhelfen könnte keine preiße nix.vielen dank mfg Thomas


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (14. März 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Wenn ihr fragen habt schreibt sie mir per email.

mfG Lukas


----------



## stethojo (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo,

bin gerade von meinem Urlaub am Kalterer See zurückgekommen. Also der See ist, wie schon vorher beschrieben, vom Ufer aus nicht vernünftig zu beangeln da komplett im Privatbesitz und weitestgehend eingezäunt. Um vernünftig angeln zu können sollte man ein Boot haben. Damit ist aber alles möglich, schleppen inklusive. Der See ist im Schnitt ca. 4m tief und soll auch Stellen mit 7 - 9m haben (hatte kein Echolot dabei). Auch jetzt Anfang April gab es noch ausgedehnte Krautfelder die teilweise bis zur Oberfläche reichen. Der Grund ist schlammig wobei von weit oben auch helle Zonen, vermutlich mit Sand oder Kiesboden zu sehen sind. Die Erlaubniskarte kostet 12€/Tag. Laut Tourismusinformation benötigt man noch die Staatliche Lizenz welche 30€ kostet und 3 Monate gültig ist. Tipp mal beim Kiosk des Hotels Seegarten nachfragen, lohnt sich zumal die auch ein Ruderboot für 10€/Tag vermieten.
In meinem Urlaub habe ich nur auf Raubfisch geangelt und auch gut gefangen. Leider nur Flussbarsche kein Schwarzbarsch, aber dafür einer mit 40+. Eine Kopie der Bestimmungen lege ich bei. 

Viel spaß beim angeln dort, ich werde bestimmt mal wieder hinfahren


----------



## KarpfenBernd (12. April 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

@Stehojo: vielen Dank für den informativen Bericht.
Anfüttern erlaubt - das ist schon mal sehr gut, nur mit Fleischmade (??) angeln verboten, merkwürdig.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (14. April 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Fleischmaden sind in ganz Südtirol verboten. Finde ich auch Schade, denn es wäre ein Top Köder.

mfG Lukas


----------



## paulsner96 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Im kaltere see gibt es im süden ein biotop!
am besten man fischt im see mit boot und das in der nähe von seerosenfelder oder an dem lido da da die badegäste schlamm aufwühlen und dort die karpfen reichlich zu fressen bekommen!!!
und nacht fischen ist auserdem erlaubt soviel ich weis!?|kopfkrat


----------



## fishinglulu (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

hey
warst du (PTA Andreas)schon mal am kalterer see oder nicht???
Wenn du schon mal da warst währe es nett von dir wenn du mir eine Gewässervorstellung machen würdest. :g
ich haffe du schreibst mir zurück 
fishinglulu:vik:


----------



## fishinglulu (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

ach ja genau,
 wie alt muss man sein um eine  angelkarte zu bekommen und kan mir jemand einen geheimtipp am see zum hecht angeln sagen???
fishinglulu:vik:


----------



## theundertaker (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ich kenne den See zwar nicht, aber.....:

*nicht weitersagen*

Geheimtipp:
-----------

Hechte fängt man am besten mit Kunstködern oder totem Köderfisch. Mehr sag ich jetzt aber nicht, will nicht zuviel verraten.

*Geheimtipp aus*

Viele Grüße
Thomas

P.S.: Natürlich viel Erfolg beim Fischen und nimms nicht so ernst...ist nur Spaß =))


----------



## fishinglulu (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

ach ja ich habe a noch eine frage ich habe eine 2PS Außenboder und ich wollte wissen ob ich den dortbenutzen darf


----------



## andy12345 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

ich fahre dort wahrscheinlich im sommer diesen jahres hin mich würde auch interesieren wie alt ich sein muss ium dort angeln zu dürfen,wo man die lizens bekommt ob ein echolot erlaubt ist und ob mann von den stegen angeln darf eine antwort wäre nett.

mfg 
Andy


----------



## Maxi10 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo an alle,

also ich war vor 2 jahren am kalterer see beim campingplatz st. josef. Also da war das fischen vom steg aus erlaubt, aber durch die vielen badegäste konnte man vom steg aus nur in der früh und am abend fischen. Ich hab im Kalterer See drei tage lang geangelt meist mit Boot. Gefangen haben mein bruder und ich aber nur barsche, rotfedern, döbel und brassen. Also Benzinmotoren sind glaub ich nicht erlaubt, Elektromotoren nur mit Genehmigung. 
Jetzt hab ich selber noch ein paar fragen an die die schon mal dort waren.
Was ged am besten auf Hecht ?
Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, Gummifisch oder doch köderfisch?
Was geht am besten auf Karpfen?
Mais, Würmer, Maden, Boilie, kartoffeln oder Teig ??

Bitte antworten danke

ps: Fahre diesen sommer wieder zum angeln an den kalterer see


----------



## andy12345 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

moin also ich fahre definitiv diesen somer dahin.
in der 2-3 sommerferienwoche.
hat keiner noch ein paar tipps ?

gruß
andy


----------



## Maxi10 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Also,

ich war ja scho mal am Kalterer See beim angeln. Ich würde dir empfehlen auf jedenfall spinner mitzunehmen, da ich bei fast jedem wurf mit einem kleineren spinner einen barsch gefangen habe. Außerdem brauchst du auch ein boot. Ich war damals auf dem Campingplatz St. Josef, und hatte somit auch zugang zu einem Steg, dort waren aber immer viele Badegäste. Und deswegen musste ich vom boot ausfischen. Außerdem habe ich auf mais sehr gut gefangen aber hald auch nur rotaugen, brassen und döbel bis zu 35 cm. Der See hatte im Sommer auch sehr viel Kraut also auf Hecht sehr flach laufende Wobbler. Wenn du auf Grund fischen willst, musst du stellen suchen wo kein Kraut ist. Da war auch so ein älterer Fischer der hat jeden Tag zwei Hechte gefangen, alle auf Pose mit lebendem Köderfisch.

ich hoffe dass dir die Tipps geholfen haben


----------



## andy12345 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo zurück

also ich werde das auf jeden fall beachten !!  vielen dank fürm die schnelle antwort. ich bin 2 wochen da und werde dann mal 3-4 tage fischen....mal sehen was geht 

mfg

Andy


----------



## runnerracing1986 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

http://www.fischereiverband.it/gewasser_abschnittdetail.asp?lProductID=61037&lGewasserID=61036

hier gibts einige infos zum fischen am kalterer see...erlaubte angeltechniken, welche fische unsw...

mein persöhnlicher tipp für alle die länger am kalterer see urlaub machen, fahrt umbedingt mal zu den 2 montiggler seeen , ist nicht weit weck und im hochsommer nicht so warm 
http://www.fischereiverband.it/gewasser_abschnitte.asp?lProductID=29723


----------



## -_CARPHUNTER__::: (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

also ich war schon 2 mal am see und hab nur einen Karpfen gefangen...
ich wollt mal fragen ob das  setzten von Bojen und Füttern erlaubt ist ? 

mfg Carphunter


----------



## andy12345 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

das würde mich auch ma interesieren ....
und noch eine frage ist da das fahren mit dem fahrrad gut ?  wollte mir dan gerne da ein fahrrad leihen

mfg Andy


----------



## Maxi10 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ähm Füttern ist soweit ich weiß erlaubt. Ich bin mir eigentlich zu 99 % sicher. Fahrradfahren ist bestimmt ganz cool wenn du da durch die ganzen weinreben fährst.


----------



## Maxi10 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ich hab ne frage 
ich fahr nächste woche zum Kalterer See und dann wollte ich wissen ob jemand weiß ob es in der nähe vom Kalterer See ein Angelgeschäft gibt??


----------



## Schalli (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

JA mich würde das auch brennend interessieren, denn ich fahre zufälliger weise nächste Woche auch an den Kalterersee


----------



## höcht (27. August 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hey zusammen#h,

könnt ihr mal Berichten wies am See läuft/gelaufen ist, da ich ab Sonntag auch da unten bin und evtl. mal zum Fischen raus will!

Gibts auch Wochenkarten?;+

gruß
höcht


----------



## anguilla (28. August 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ich möchte mich den vielen Fragen gleich mal anschließen...

Bin in der zweiten Septemberwoche am Kalterer See und möchte mir ein Boot leihen und auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander fischen.
Wollte mit der Spinn- und Fliegenrute los.

Wer kann dazu Tipps geben?
Ist das schleppen erlaubt? Gibt es beim Bootsverleih Anker dazu?
Ist ein Echolot erforderlich?

Danke vorab! #h


----------



## südtiroler (17. September 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Um in Südtirol fischen zu dürfen braucht man eine Fischereilizenz die man z.B. im Tourismusverein Eppan für 29,24 Euro kaufen kann und drei Monate gültig ist. Für den Kalterersee muss man eine Tageskarte für 12 Euro direkt beim Restaurant am See kaufen. Fischen kann man eigentlich nur vom Boot. Das gesamte Ufer ist in Privatbesitz bzw. voll von Schwimmern. Mit dem Boot kann hat man aber ein unvergessliches Angelabenteuer.

Immer wieder kann man in der lokalen Zeitung "Dolomiten" von kapitalen Karpfen die im Kalterersee gefangen wurden lesen. 

Ich persönlich habe dort schon mehrere Hechte geangelt. Der größte war 92 cm lang.


----------



## DanielD (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Also ich habe heuer sehr oft am Kalterer See geangelt, vor allem auf Hecht Zander und Barsch. Mit mäßigem Erfolg, jedoch angle ich erst seit 2 Jahren.
Dennoch konnte ich 6 Hechte zum Biss überreden sie waren in der Größe von 55-80 cm. Barsche hatte ich ein paar gefngen ( z.t. auch forellen und Sonnenbarsch). Der Bestandt ist relativ gut, jedoch auch nicht überragend.
Der Bestandt an Karpfen hingengen sehr gut obwohl sie heuer im allgemeinen bissfaul waren, habe aber dennoch habe ich einen 1.05 m langen Graskarpfen zu gesicht bekommen (nicht von mir gefangen) oder einen 80cm langen spiegler. Beim Karpfenfischen im See empfielt es sich ca eine Woche lang vorzufüttern.
Mit Fliege habe ich einmal probiert,aber erfolglos.
Zum Angeln muss man sich ein Boot für 10€ pro Tag leihen (auser man kennt jemand ;D).
Es empfielt sich mit Lebendköder zu fischen, ich hatte aber mehr erfolg mit Totköder auf Grund. Auch mit Gufis kann man einen Biss bekommen nur man muss ihn tief führen, aber aufgrund des starken Algenbewuchs kaum möglich.
Im Herbst klart dass Wasser im Vergleich zum Sommer, wo es sehr trüb ist, auf, hier werden auch Blinker sehr fängig.
Leider existieren keine Gewässerkanten und man muss sich auf seine Erfahrungen und Gefühl verlassen.
Das Nachtangeln ist an gewissen Monaten erlaubt.
Eine echte Alternative ist der große Kalterer Graben.

mfg


----------



## el-diddi (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hallo,
Ich fahre mit meinem Wohnwagen im Juli nach Südtirol. Kennt jemand
einen Campingplatz mit Angelmöglichkeiten in der Nähe. Bevorzugt
Raubfisch


----------



## Maxi10 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Ja, St. Josef heißt ein Campingplatz an dem ich letzes Jahr war, dort gibt es auch Angelkarten und einen Steg an dem man Angeln kann.

gruß maxi


----------



## angel-franke (11. August 2011)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

hey ich gehe nächste woche am kalterer see angeln und wollte fragen was ich mitnehmen soll weil der platz im auto begrenzt ist :/ habe alles durchgelesen(!) und wollte wissen was ich zum Hecht und Karpfenfischen an teilen (außer rute und rolle) mitnehmen sollte
mfg frange
 p.s. wäre dankbar über schnelle antworten und gebe natuürlich auch ein feedback mit bildern der fische#6


----------



## eggerm (18. August 2011)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Hey angelfranke!
Ich war letzte Woche am Kalterer.
Bis auf einen 35er Barsch ginbg leider nichts, war aber auch sau heiß.
Die Karten gibts z.b. beim Tourismusverband (kaltern.com)
der hat auch die italienische.
Wir fischten hauptsächluch mit Wobblern.
Wenns geht nimm Tauwürmer mit. Aale gibts schöne. ein Freund hat heuer schon einen neunziger raus.

MfG


----------



## angel-franke (20. August 2011)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

thx leider zu spät#q|supergri


----------



## Maxi10 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kalterer See / Südtirol*

Servus,
war in letzter Zeit einer am See beim angeln ? ging was ? hat jemand vielleicht tipps wo man am besten auf Karpfen fischt ? An der Seite vom Freibad (Lido) oder an der Seite beim Campingplatz St. Josef ?


----------

